# this detailing malarky has broken me.



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Being a weekend warrior and usually doing a panel every now and then I thought id be clever and get the car all done today. Ok'd it with the taliban and last night started prep, worked till it was dark to try and get a headstart for today comprising of g3 detox wash, g101 all trim and gaps, tardis and fallout remover and another wash, while packing away in the dark I broke my fancy new halogen light aswell.
Anyway alarm goes off this morning at 6. Quietly sneak out and do both decon stages again followed by some serious claying.
11 oclock I was all ready to tape up.
Had plannes a nice 2 step polish and lsp. First up megs UC with microfibre pads.
Next thing I know whifey and baby come home and its 7pm.
8 hours polishing non stop no tea and no smokes.
Just had dinner and sadly looking upon an unfinished car, needs a wash before continuing but she will kill me if im at it again tmrw. The combo has left it looking nice, but no wow factor as I havnt refined. Dissapointed to say that the plan is out of the window and tmrw will be a quick wash, glaze and wax. Very dissapointed. Plus im nackered, my knees hurt my neck and back ache. How the hell u guys pull this off in a day I dont know.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

No one performs a two stage polish, on their own, in a day. You may "see" it, but it doesn't happen. The absolute best one single man can hope for in a day is an average decon session followed by a single stage polish, with wax no coating.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Or woman


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Or woman


Nah a woman would have it boxed off before lunch :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Nah a woman would have it boxed off before lunch :thumb:


suck up


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Nah a woman would have it boxed off before lunch :thumb:


Good recovery!
Today has taught me that I am a panel at a time guy as and when I can.
Is gunna take ages methinks to have it how I want it. But least its looking better than it has for years


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

I dunno why but i absolutely gutted myself laughing at your "cleared it with the taliban" comment :lol: Brilliant!! Still got me chuckling away here. 

As for getting it all done, everything said previous is spot on. I used to focus on getting to the end product as quick as possible, however only recently have i realised that the 'detailing' isnt just about the finished article but rather the process to get there. Enjoy the process and admire the finish :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ryan said:


> I dunno why but i absolutely gutted myself laughing at your "cleared it with the taliban" comment :lol: Brilliant!! Still got me chuckling away here.
> 
> As for getting it all done, everything said previous is spot on. I used to focus on getting to the end product as quick as possible, however only recently have i realised that the 'detailing' isnt just about the finished article but rather the process to get there. Enjoy the process and admire the finish :thumb:


Lol not very pc I know but ive been calling her that for years now.
Before she was 'the enemy'.
Been doing bits now and then over the past 18 months and can achieve very good results given time. Todays just made me realise that I cant do it this way, its hard enough finding a few hours on the weekend let alone a few full days.
Now the hard works done im gunna get some lsp on and go back to my old ways , start from the roof and gradually work down.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> ....Anyway alarm goes off this morning at 6.....


Part timer, half the day has gone 

I am hoping to try my new bottle of GPS this week but the plan is just to do one panel (at most) per day. So, compared to me you are working much harder.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Being a weekend warrior and usually doing a panel every now and then I thought id be clever and get the car all done today. Ok'd it with the taliban and last night started prep, worked till it was dark to try and get a headstart for today comprising of g3 detox wash, g101 all trim and gaps, tardis and fallout remover and another wash, while packing away in the dark I broke my fancy new halogen light aswell.
> Anyway alarm goes off this morning at 6. Quietly sneak out and do both decon stages again followed by some serious claying.
> 11 oclock I was all ready to tape up.
> Had plannes a nice 2 step polish and lsp. First up megs UC with microfibre pads.
> ...


Machine polishing cannot be rushed fella,today been detailing another bmw took me 9hrs just to do the interior and will take me another 3 days on the paint so to answer your last bit,because we're super human :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Part timer, half the day has gone
> 
> I am hoping to try my new bottle of GPS this week but the plan is just to do one panel (at most) per day. So, compared to me you are working much harder.


Cheeky.
My usual process takes about 4 hours per panel but unlike u I cant get a panel done each day. Im lucky if I can do a panel a week/fortnight.
But now the car is stripped clean of contaminants should save me an hour each panel


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

pull your finger out :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

suspal said:


> Machine polishing cannot be rushed fella,today been detailing another bmw took me 9hrs just to do the interior and will take me another 3 days on the paint so to answer your last bit,because we're super human :lol::lol::lol::lol:


4 days. U must do this for a living.
Super suspal, not sure u sound like a super hero. Maybe a name change. Not


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

I work away in the week so I'm going try and get mine done this week, because the mrs hates it the "obsession" as she calls it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

suspal said:


> pull your finger out :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Lol seriously.
Usually id wash, det tar, de fallout, clay , wash again.
Polish, refine. Erazer wipedown, glaze then lsp. Maybe I need to stick a rocket up me bum


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

R14CKE said:


> I work away in the week so I'm going try and get mine done this week, because the mrs hates it the "obsession" as she calls it


I had that 'obsession' thrown at me this evening and a few others


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> I had that 'obsession' thrown at me this evening and a few others


It's only a car,grow up,obsessed and the list goes on....
But she is 1st to ask for her car to be cleaned at least once a month!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> 4 days. U must do this for a living.
> Super suspal, not sure u sound like a super hero. Maybe a name change. Not


i've been called it recently :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Made me laugh my head off, exactly the same as at home!!

Kev


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

stangalang said:


> No one performs a two stage polish, on their own, in a day. You may "see" it, but it doesn't happen. The absolute best one single man can hope for in a day is an average decon session followed by a single stage polish, with wax no coating.


That's me today! Feel a bit better now, seeing as I started at 11!
Just means I have more to do tomorrow :doublesho


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd love to spend four days on a car but work calls and the neighbours would get really pi55ed with me. Lol.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol Deegan! Makes you wonder about all these so called pros doing a full 3 stage correction detail in a day! 

Just smash into it mate, get it done! I'm sure you can put up with a bit of whinging for a day mate!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Lol Deegan! Makes you wonder about all these so called pros doing a full 3 stage correction detail in a day!
> 
> Just smash into it mate, get it done! I'm sure you can put up with a bit of whinging for a day mate!


No smashing into it I'm afraid raven.
I told the good lady I just need to re wash and wax it, I'm allowed to do so around 4.
Really I'll be re washing it, taping up to apply some amigo for a little extra shine then either the SR or power lock, not sure yet as its temporary


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi Deegan, as much as I love detailing you can' t chase perfection at the cost of spending time with you family. Get some nice wax on it, build up some brownie points over the next couple of weeks and make your next big detail your winter prep.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I feel you pain here Deegan! Especially the pressure at home and limited time to do it. I've bought a reasonable amount of new gear this year, inc. DA etc and I rarely get more than a couple of hours here or there, for a snow foam, wash and some QD. 

Despite grand plans I've only managed to do the boot, roof and bonnet of my jag with the DA . Unlikely to change this year with a newborn and a 3 year old!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> as much as I love detailing you can' t chase perfection at the cost of spending time with you family.


Very true :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi Deegan, as much as I love detailing you can' t chase perfection at the cost of spending time with you family. Get some nice wax on it, build up some brownie points over the next couple of weeks and make your next big detail your winter prep.


Hey Andy, yeah I know that's why I'd planned to get it all done and dusted yesterday, but my ambition was definatly greater than my skills. Now I've been allowed that whole day it won't happen again for quite some time, my weekend are usually spent out with little one and the hound.
Just off out now to walk down a river and stop for lunch, will be nice as my little Layla is on form this morning, very funny they are at nearly 2.
Can't help thinking of all the crap that's gunna hit my nicely polished yet unprotected panels on the way there tho


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Good on you mate. Car v 2 year old= 2 year old wins every time. Enjoy your day fella.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find doing my wheels hard due to tearing my quad at the knee on my left leg two years ago which seems to have knackered that knee so kneeling down for any length of time is a killer.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

ColinG said:


> I feel you pain here Deegan! Especially the pressure at home and limited time to do it. I've bought a reasonable amount of new gear this year, inc. DA etc and I rarely get more than a couple of hours here or there, for a snow foam, wash and some QD.
> 
> Despite grand plans I've only managed to do the boot, roof and bonnet of my jag with the DA . Unlikely to change this year with a newborn and a 3 year old!


You sound just like me mate, in 18 months I've done the roof bonnet one wing and one rear quarter panel, hence yesterday's planned job.
I'm pleased that I've got over the car with my first stage, the microfibre pads and UC really do cut like a goodun and leave a suprisingly good finish, in direct sunlight my untrained eye can't fault the finish, but it is lacking something overall.
Will get it glazed and sealed this afternoon which should keep the paint half decent for while I start over again working round each panel, chasing semi perfection. Best part is no more tar! On this colour it sticks out like a sore thumb and there was loads of it, took best part of3 hours claying and half a bar of BH clay.
Congrats on the upcoming little one by the way


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ross said:


> I find doing my wheels hard due to tearing my quad at the knee on my left leg two years ago which seems to have knackered that knee so kneeling down for any length of time is a killer.


U could always take them off one at a time and set yourself up a workbench, then u can really sort the insides too


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

You can't rush it! Try popping on a spray sealant for the time being then just do a few panels when you get the chance. It'll still look miles better than 99% of the population :thumb:

I feel your pain though, it's hard (almost impossible) to do a half attempt - all or nothing! Maybe look at using a few days/week of holiday from work to get it done?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

adlem said:


> You can't rush it! Try popping on a spray sealant for the time being then just do a few panels when you get the chance. It'll still look miles better than 99% of the population :thumb:
> 
> I feel your pain though, it's hard (almost impossible) to do a half attempt - all or nothing! Maybe look at using a few days/week of holiday from work to get it done?


I have considered just rewashing and putting some reload on it for time saving today but ill see how it goes as ideally id like to glaze and seal.
As for holiday im self employed and am planning a week or two off this month but want to make the most of some family time. Will get a few bits done here and there tho


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> I have considered just rewashing and putting some reload on it for time saving today but ill see how it goes as ideally id like to glaze and seal.
> As for holiday im self employed and am planning a week or two off this month but want to make the most of some family time. Will get a few bits done here and there tho


Fair do's, wasn't sure if you were employed or self-employed. I'm self-employed too and it gets expensive taking time off :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Can anyway talk me through applying reload to a wet car?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Can anyway talk me through applying reload to a wet car?


Couple of light spritz on the panel and wipe it around gently until it all buffs off and is dry,

Personally I prefure applying it to a dry car. :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well guys. Got todays family outing out of the way.
Wifey said it was ok to give the car a quick wash to remove dust.
3 1/2 hours later and I managed to wash/dry.
Machine apply prima amigo
Then add 1 coat of bouncers satsuma rock and clean the glass.
Excuse the wheels and trim as they are next on the list along with another coat of SR tmrw.
Do u see what I see as in, I corrected with UC on microfibre pads but its def lacking a wow factor that should come from refining.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Stunning car mate, looks great


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Car looks great :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks great buddy, has it brought back the detailing love?! :argie:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

ABC Detailing said:


> Looks great buddy, has it brought back the detailing love?! :argie:


Yes and no buddy.
I think I will enjoy it more when I set about chasing the gloss panel at a time. Didnt enjoy working under pressure.
Now if I had a nice clean and illuminated work shop and a 2 nd car so I could get this one indoors for a few days then I think id be bk in love with detailing


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

God dammit ive got swirls 
Just pulled up at home and the car was basking in glorious sunshine.
Couldnt help but have a close up look and ive got swirls.
They def wernt there after polishing so its either removing the amigo or the S Rock thats done it. Removed both with ultra plush microfibres ( eurow & uber)
Both in straight lines and the swirls are straight.
Cant of been the amigo as there was nothing really to remove just a swipe needed.
The SR needed a slight bit of pressure initially. How gutting!


----------

